# New Receiver Test



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Installed the Putnam Class V receiver on Wednesday. Such a pretty weekend, we went to the beach instead of the scales.







Good test for the new set up. Here's what I did; after 2 trials, I ended up with two additional washers (total 8) and lowered the L-brackets 2 holes. Measuring from a reference point on front and rear of truck, front went from 19 1/4" to 19" (with no fudging). Rear went from 22 3/4" to 22 1/4". So it appears that there is weight now going to the front axle. While towing, the truck handles more like there is a load in the bed, rather than all the weight on the ball. The rear end did not feel mushy like before. When going over bumps, again more solid feeling and less "tug" on the truck. No troubling sway. the TT tracks properly and the tongue appears just a little above level. Might be my imagination, but the engine seemed to run a couple hundred RPM's less at cruising speed. Looking at the set up, the top of the shank is now pulled up to the top inside of the receiver tube. without going to the scales, and just by the very subjective different feel of things, I think there is a difference. I think one of my problems was I did not realize how high you have to jack TT tongue and TV rear end to get weight on the bars. I was afraid of breaking the tongue jack (Ultra Fab 3002). Overall, I think the switch on receivers was a good move for me. (Maybe I should have gotten a decent tongue jack!!







) 
david


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like you've got it tuned up pretty well based on your measurements and how it feels towing. I noticed the same thing when I switched out our receiver. I have to jack our setup quite a bit as well to get the bars onto the brackets.

Not sure how the receiver would affect engine speed though


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like you have it nailed David.. Its just too bad the factory doesnt offer a decent hitch..

Carey


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

camping479
me either. Probably just imagined that part.
Anyway, now I guess the L brackets can be adjusted up or down depending on the load carried in the front of the TT. Higher for heavy and lower for lighter loads. Is this the way it is supposed to work??
Next will be a trip to the scales to verify/confirm my feeling about the set up. OR NOT...this is all educational for me.
david


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

David:

I didn't want to say this, but since you opened the door............After I saw your Ultra Fab in action, I was glad that I got the Atwood jack









Mine will probably break now and I will regret posting this









Chris


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Humpty said:


> David:
> 
> I didn't want to say this, but since you opened the door............After I saw your Ultra Fab in action, I was glad that I got the Atwood jack
> 
> ...


Still under warranty...but now that I know how it is supposed to be used, it may not last the rest of the year. Sell me yours when you get your 5'er..









david


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

If I trade (looks like I will), the jack is yours, and the spare set of tires go to Reverie!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeahhhhhh....I'll bring my tools to Luray!
dvid


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Sounds like you've got it tuned up pretty well based on your measurements and how it feels towing. I noticed the same thing when I switched out our receiver. I have to jack our setup quite a bit as well to get the bars onto the brackets.
> 
> Not sure how the receiver would affect engine speed though


I have the square tube GM receiver and am thinking about the swap. It seems the drawbar is a pretty loose fit.

The Equalizer I had went with my last trailer. I got the Dual Cam for that very reason, I hated jacking so hight to get the bars engaged.

The Equalizer show have a lable on the package stating "Electric Jack not included".


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> The Equalizer show have a lable on the package stating "Electric Jack not included".










You're right!! I installed the equal-i-zer on a saturday and went and bought an electric tongue jack on monday.

Mike


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey David,
Glad that new hitch worked out for you. With the tongue weight you have I think it was a good decison. Glad I don't have that kind of weight, My shoulders wouldn't take all that cranking. I can see why the electric jacks are so popular now.
Bob


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Hey David,
> Glad that new hitch worked out for you. With the tongue weight you have I think it was a good decison. Glad I don't have that kind of weight, My shoulders wouldn't take all that cranking. I can see why the electric jacks are so popular now.
> Bob


bob,
how are you and Ramona doing?? Yeah, this whole weight thing has been a learning experience for me. Never paid any attention to this when I had the pop ups and my little Jimmy way back when. So, after all of this, it's the tongue jack's fault. I wonder if DW will buy that one and let me get a ....never mind. 
I still cannot figure out where all the weight is coming from. It really is 1000 to 1150 lbs in the front of that thing. How much junk, I mean stuff does it take to be comfortable??
david


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

My dh got our new putman reciever put on this weekend also. He is working so much that he has not had to time to hook up and look things over though..


----------

